# World Press Photo Awards 2020 Winners Announced



## Maximilian (Apr 17, 2020)

Since 1955 World Press Photo Contest is one of the most famous contest for visual journalism.
This years winners can be found here:




__





2020 Contests Winners Announced | World Press Photo







www.worldpressphoto.org





World Press Photo of the Year overall winner: 
Yasuyoshi Chiba 
Gear:
Fujifilm X-H1




__





Yasuyoshi Chiba | World Press Photo







www.worldpressphoto.org


----------



## old-pr-pix (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks... very impactful shots. Good Canon representation as well.


----------



## Del Paso (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the link, Maximilian !


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you Maximilian.


----------

